#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Cordoalha

## TIAGONRIBEIRO

Boa noite! Qual melhor cordoalha? Quantos mm? para instalar em uma torre de 23 Metros?

----------


## rubem

> para instalar em uma torre de 23 Metros?


Você é que tem que saber o tamanho da sua torre, não a gente :P

Se era pra ser um ponto de exclamação ao invés de interrogação, pra torre triangular ou quadrada, de 30-40cm, desse tamanho, com estaios a uns 10m da base, a cordoalha 3/16 já serve, depois de esticado não tem tranco então não há pressão demais.

Melhor gastar com anti-torção e economizar com cordoalha 3/16", do que deixar sem anti-torção e colocar cordoalha 5/16, porque cordoalha grossa tende a ter barriga, ela fica curvada pelo peso e você acaba apertando demais a torre, aí hora que torce, o excesso de força puxando pra baixo só facilita a queda, ao invés de prevenir.

(Anti-torção simples é barato, em torre desse tamanho bota só 1 mesmo, se tiver PTP com antena de 60cm pra cima seria caso de talvez 2, mas se for só antena de grade e setoriais comuns de até uns 19dBi espalhas (3 ou 4) pode ser só 1 anti-torção mesmo)

Lembra que de 3/16 pra 5/16 não é só a resistência que aumenta, o PESO também aumenta, em 60% mais exatamente! 60% a mais de peso resulta em barriga enorme, SE usar cordoalha grossa assim (Pra que?) lembra que não pode apertar muito, vai ficar meio solto mesmo se bote um torque enorme, porque a barriga criada pelo cabo atrapalha no torque ao mesmo tempo que permite que a torre balance MUITO quando um gordinho sobe ou quando tem muito vento. Eu não uso 5/16 de jeito nenhum! (Em estaiada comum de 30-40cm, até uns 45m) Melhor investir em anti-torção, investe melhor a diferença de preço.

----------


## TIAGONRIBEIRO

Era sim para ser uma exclamação! rs, a torre que estou instalando mede 40x40x40 cm triangular cantoneira, 23 metros de altura, usarei um suporte como no link abaixo para colocar os painés serão 4 intelbras apc5a90, distancia do estaio ficara 8,5 metros quero um que de boa segurança e nao fique com barriga como você disse a cordoalha 3/16 5mm ficaria boa então? mesmo assim precisaria de anti torção?

----------


## rubem

Nunca usei 40cm tão baixa (Só de 40m pra cima), as baixas assim fazemos com uns 30cm (Em tese é 30, mas na prática tem a variação na solda), e por isso colocamos estaio a cada 6m. Ou seja, quem terá só 3 estaios seria torre de 18m, mas com 21m ou mais já colocamos 4.

Mas 40cm é mais larga, em tese torce menos se usar ferragens mais grossas que torres de 30-35cm, então talvez 3 conjuntos de estaios sejam suficientes, pra só 23m eu não teria receio de testar, isso é até baixo, vento razoavel só tem dos 25-30m pra cima, e forte mesmo só perto dos 40m, na casa dos 20m raramente tem coisa razoável na maior parte do país.

Sobre anti-torção, se não quiser fabricar uns triângulos simples, pode colocar só estaios anti-torção nesse esquema:

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...7&d=1436140256

Fica assim:

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...8&d=1436140314

Eles não atrapalham quase nada a subida. Pra 23m eu colocaria só em cima, já que vai esse suporte em cima. Ele ajuda meio que pouco na torção, mas custa muito barato (Cordoalha 3/16 é barata), coloca só no estaio de cima que tá tranquilo, se fosse mais alta e com mais antenas no meio talvez seria bom 2 jogos de anti-torção, mas nesse caso só em cima tá bom. São 6 cordoalhas extras na parte de cima, dá uma chacoalhada quando um gordinho sobe (Peso mais de 90kg) mas não passa de uma dançada leve, se você ficar se mechendo no alto você nota que a torção é limitada depois de uns centímetros.

Na verdade aqui já colocamos num PTP no mato com 21m (Fazemos módulos de 3 ou 6m aqui) só os anti-torção em cima, ou seja, no último desenho só os estaios em azul, deixando os em preto de fora. Isso foi lá pelo começo de 2014 e tá em pé, numa parte alta ("Morro") onde tem muito vento, com 2 antenas de disco (Que tem mais arrasto que setorial).

Mas se decidir colocar 4 conjuntos de estaios, a 6, 12, 18 e 23m, teria 5m entre os últimos estaios, e distancia menor sempre ajuda a evitar torção. Somando à torre de 40cm eu diria que se for área urbana onde tem pouco vento (Muita casa e árvore ao redor) nem precisa anti-torção, seria mais pra local com muito vento (Ou torre mais alta), tipo campos abertos, subidas, morros, ou região mais no sul do país onde tem vendaval quase todo ano (Veja se destelha casas por aí todo ano, é um bom termometro se tem muito vendaval preocupante).

----------

